

An App for Escaping Awkward Situations - talhof8
http://blog.alexcornell.com/an-app-for-escaping-awkward-situations

======
talhof8
Just to clarify: I've nothing to do with the creation of this app. I found it
online and thought it's a nice gimmick, though quite useful.

------
relaunched
This is clearly a gimmick, but I laughed and smiled while watching the video.

Nice job! And I'll be sure to repost the video.

